# Excessive wear and tear protection plan.



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

whiteonredM6 said:


> Financial mangers get the commission when they sell any type of insurance such as wear/tear or tire/wheel protection converage.
> They get upset when I tell them "NO, I do not wish to buy it"


Lol, the finance mgr that closed my deal changed her flirty demeanor real quick when I declined all extra warranties.


----------



## glennk (Nov 13, 2012)

How much is the cost for Safe-Gard's BMW 3 year Tire and Rim coverage? A friend of mine is the F&I guy at my local Acura dealer and says that cost is $826 for Fidelity's 3 year Tire & Rim plan.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

kath00 said:


> Thanks. I just read the contract and yes, I can cancel up to 60 days so I think I will. The coverage says each incident up to $1000 but he didn't say each tire is considered a separate incident.
> 
> I would have read up on it had I known this was even being offered. I read up on the tire damage insurance and decided against that based on comments on this forum. But this was not mentioned in any threads anywhere. When I did the search last night, I found a thread from 2010 and one from early 2012. You are right, my mistake that I didnt' read every post on this site going back to early 2012.
> 
> ...


You don't need this coverage in SJ, you roads are not that bad. At least not when compared to the NE. You should cancel this service.

Read the fine print, there is no warranty that will ever cover replacement of tires for less than the actual cost of the tires. I mean think about it. Why would they agree to replace $1600 worth of tires for $1500.

Save your money and cancel.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

You basically just bet $1500 that your car will be so damaged upon lease return that it will require up to $5000 to repair. Almost anything that is sold to you during the signing process is not worth it and is almost pure profit for the dealer. There's a reason why the prices for these "services" are not disclosed until you're in a room with the financial person and you're ready to sign and drive your new car home. Also why "these prices and services are only good right now". These types of statements should be a huge warning for the informed consumer.

Replacing the tires will cost less than $1500. Most scratches and/or dings can be taken care of for a few hundred dollars at a paintless dent repair shop. If the car is in an accident your regular insurance will take care of it. It's simple, just take car of your car.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Let me correct myself as I thought this was a tire warranty only. If this covers tire at turn in (which I believe BMW dings $250-300 per tire) then it's not a bad deal. It will cost you 1500 to put new run flats on at the end of the lease and if you just let them ding you... Assuming 4 tires will run you 1k in fees, then 500 for dings, etc is not bad

My question is are you sure of what you bought? Why would there be a per incident limit? Lease return only happens one.

So which is it... A Tire warranty or excessive wear and tear?

Go back to your finance guy and tell them to show you the limits in the contract otherwise you will cancel. Make him explain and show you - don't take his word for it.


----------



## capriguy84 (Jun 13, 2011)

I just picked up an F30 2 days ago and declined all insurances from dealer. My CA told me the tires and rims are expensive and when you actually come to change it the prices might be inflated. I told him, I could score cheap from bimmerfest forums, he then said right away to decline.

The excessive wear-tear is usually ignored if you are leasing another car at the end of the term. They waive it.

The Finance guy gave me a smirk when I ignored it and declined all of it right away. He said I put them in loss because my lease is under $400 with $0 down. Ask me how I did that?!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

capriguy84 said:


> I just picked up an F30 2 days ago and declined all insurances from dealer. My CA told me the tires and rims are expensive and when you actually come to change it the prices might be inflated. I told him, I could score cheap from bimmerfest forums, he then said right away to decline.
> 
> The excessive wear-tear is usually ignored if you are leasing another car at the end of the term. They waive it.
> 
> The Finance guy gave me a smirk when I ignored it and declined all of it right away. He said I put them in loss because my lease is under $400 with $0 down. Ask me how I did that?!


How did you do that ?!?!?!


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

capriguy84 said:


> The Finance guy gave me a smirk when I ignored it and declined all of it right away. He said I put them in loss because my lease is under $400 with $0 down. Ask me how I did that?!


If that was really true, they would go out of business.

Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

OP- Why not stop by a national tire chain store and see if they will sell you a road hazard plan for the tires? Many smart shop owners will realize a sale is a sale, and they'll do it for $25-40 per tire. Then, when your tires wear out, get new tires from 'anyplace that isnt a BMW dealer' and add a plan on those too. After 3 sets of tires (60k miles) you will still be $800 under the BMW plan

And of course you DO know your tires can be patched if you get a flat, jsut BMW dealers say they cannot do it.


----------



## capriguy84 (Jun 13, 2011)

miamiboyca said:


> If that was really true, they would go out of business.
> 
> Enjoy your new ride.


Thx. Yes, it is because I was well informed and prepared.



01Byte said:


> How did you do that ?!?!?!


I spent roughly 50hrs day & night studying about lease. Searched all pricing sections of e90post, f30post and bimmerfest forums. The idea was clear.

- Don't make any down payments towards cap cost reduction. If the car gets totaled I lose the money.

- Making 7 MSDs is nice but in my case I was OK with not doing it as my monthly was lower and I could well afford that. If you are looking at $50k or above car, then definitely try this.

- Gather the MoneyFactor, Residual % and Bank Fee from BMW FS and make sure the dealer offers same. If not, then walk away. Most dealers will eventually come down the standard numbers.

- Talk to an internet sales office of nearby dealership and get the numbers. They will tell over phone but very hesitant to email. If there is none then visit a local dealer and simply get the numbers.

- Remember when you trade-in your car, the TAX on sale value is saved from the future lease car tax. Which is significant savings!! In my case, I traded in my 2007 E90 for a good price and saved the sales tax around $1200. This brought down my payments by $30.

- Finally, make an offer and say you are willing to sign the docs if they agree to these number. If they make a counter offer, it's your call to agree or disagree.

I used http://leaseguide.com/calc.htm to calculate my lease.

Hope this helps.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

capriguy84 said:


> Thx. Yes, it is because I was well informed and prepared.
> 
> I spent roughly 50hrs day & night studying about lease. Searched all pricing sections of e90post, f30post and bimmerfest forums. The idea was clear.
> 
> ...


That's the way to do it, fully informed ! :thumbup:


----------

